# Unser neuer Teich



## kristalltom (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte Euch unseren neuen Gartenteich vorstellen.
Er ist ca. 5*4 Meter groß und 80 cm tief, wobei er aber eigentlich 1 Meter tief sein sollte, aber der Gärtner hat ein paar Kiesel zuviel eingefüllt.
Wir hoffen, dass das aber trotzdem für ein paar Goldfische reicht. Wir hätten gerne 5 Goldfische und 5 Schleierschwänze. Das ist für diese Größe doch nicht zuviel oder ?
An Pflanzen haben wir drinnen: 
Sumpfzone: 4, Flachwasserzone: 7, Und eine Seerose
Wir wollten nicht zuviele Pflanzen reintun, dass er nicht so zuwuchert.
Als Filter haben wir einen günstigen Druckfilter aus dem Baumarkt, der für 10000 Liter ausgelegt ist.

Fürs erste wars das mal. 
Viele Grüße aus dem Bayerischen Wald
Thomas


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

Die 80cm sind hart an der Grenze, und im Bayerwald hats ja bekanntlich noch richtige Winter... 

Ich würde dir raten lasse die Schleierschwänze weg, die sind bekanntlich nicht so robust und werden dir höchstwahrscheinlich eingehen.

Fange mit den 5 Goldis an, die werden sich bestimmt vermehren, im nächsten Jahr habt ihr dann sicher genügend davon.

In euren Teich fehlen noch Unterwasserpflanzen, wichtige Nährstoffzehrer und Sauerstoffspender.

Ansonsten gefällt der Teich... 

Viel Spaß noch hier bei uns.


----------



## Birkauer (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas!
Einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du da!!  
Besonders die Trockenmauer gefällt mir sehr gut. Hast Du den Ausgang des Druckfilter's mit dem Wasserfall verbunden?


----------



## kristalltom (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo,
zuerst zu Dir Jochen:
OK, werde die Schleierschwänze weglassen.
Wenn ich den Teich irgendwann mal sauber mache und das Wasser ablasse, werde ich die zu vielen Kiesel vom Boden wegnehmen, dann komm ich schon auf einen Meter Tiefe. Was und wieviel Unterwasserpflanzen würdes Du mir raten ?
Der Landschaftsgärter hätte mir nur 3 Flachwasserpflanzen, die Seerose und eine Sumpfpflanze eingesetzt und meinte das reicht allemal.
Deswegen habe ich mir aus einem Gartenbaubetrieb noch die anderen geholt.
Und jetzt zu Daniel:
Danke für die Blumen, die Idee mit der Trockenmauer war vom Landschaftsgärtner. Ja, der Druckfilter ist mit dem Wasserfall verbunden. Wenn der Strom verlegt ist mach ich mal ein Bild vom plätschernden Wasserall. Braucht natürlich noch Zeit bis die Pflanzen ein bisschen wachsen, ist ja erst eine Woche alt der Teich.
Bis dann,
Thomas


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas

Willkommen hier im Forum.  

Eine wirklich schöne Teichanlage, gefällt mir.  

Ich würde raten noch mehr Uferpflanzen zu setzten und wie Jochen schon sagte auch Unterwasserpflanzen.
Empfehlen kann ich als Unterwasserpflanze vorallem __ Hornkraut. Das ist robust und frisst die Nährstoffe auf.

Je mehr Pflanzen im Teich sind um so besser. Es müssen ja nicht so __ wuchernde Pflanzen sein es gibt auch Pflanzen die sich nicht so stark ausbreiten bzw. so groß werden. Oder man setzt sie in Pflanzkörbe um sie in schach zu halten.

Noch ein Tipp, setzte die Pflanzen niemals in Teicherde da diese wieder Nährstoffe abgibt was zu Algen führt.
Nimm einfach feinen Kies.  

Viel Spass hier

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

Unterwasserpflanzen gibt es viele,
einige davon...

__ Hornkraut,
__ Wasserpest,
__ Tausendblatt,
__ Laichkraut,
__ Wasserhahnenfuß,
__ Krebsschere,

das sind mal die üblichen die man auch meißtens in den verschiedenen Centern angeboten bekommt, informiere dich ein wenig und benutze die Suchfunktion im Forum danach, Tante Google hilft auch weiter.

Wieviele?...du solltest damit nicht geizen, aber eine Anzahl zu nennen ist schwierig, fange doch mal mit zehn Bündel an, ist aber relativ die Aussage, man weiß ja nicht in was für eine Größe die Bündel angeboten werden.


----------



## kristalltom (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe da noch mal eine Frage. 
Mit dem durchsuchen bin ich nicht weitergekommen, aber in einigen Beiträgen steht drinn, dass man den Filter über Nacht nicht ausschalten sollte.
Warum denn nicht ?
Die UVC lasse ich sowieso aus, solange ich keine Probleme habe.
Habe jetzt auch schon 8 Goldfische drinn, wobei einer seit 2 Tagen verschwunden ist. Werde demnächst wieder mal ein paar Bilder einstellen, auch vom Wasserfall.
Da fällt mir noch eine Frag ein: Da der Teich fast den ganzen Tag Sonne abbekommt, wollte ich fragen, wie ich auf den Steinen am Wasserfall irgendwie __ Moos zum wachsen bekomme. Sieht meiner Meinung nach natürlicher aus.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hi Thomas,

der Filter soll durchlaufen, weil Du sonst Deinen darin lebenden Bakis "den Saft abdrehst".
Sie brauchen zum Leben und Vermehren vor allem Sauerstoff... fehlt dieser, werden sie immer weniger.
Ist der Filter stundenlang ohne neues, sauerstoffreicheres Wasser, gehen sie zu Grunde und Du spülst ihre Leichen jeden Morgen in den Teich.
Dann arbeitet der Filter also nur noch mechanisch... es findet im Filter keine Umwandlung von Ammonium/Ammoniak-Nitrit-Nitrat mehr statt. Reichert sich Ammoniak oder Nitrit im Wasser an, sind die Fische ganz schnell mausetot.


----------



## kristalltom (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo,
nachdem ich jetzt noch einige Wasserpflanzen eingesetzt habe, 
möchte ich Euch die neun Bilder von unserem Teich nicht vorenthalten.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Ulumulu (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas

Na da hat sich doch einiges getan. 
Das Wasser sieht doch super Klar aus.
Und wenn die Pflanzen erstmal richtig eingewachsen sind wird alles noch schöner aussehen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Teichguide (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,
ich befürchte Du bekommst bei der nächsten längeren Sonnenperiode ( hoffe am Wochenende geht's endlich wieder los ) Probleme mit Algen.
Wenn dir der gelbe Planet den ganzen Tag auf den Teich brutzelt, ist der in 1 Woche grün.
Du solltest unbedingt Unterwaserpflanzen einbringen und Dir auch Gedanken über einen Schattenspender ( Baum, Strauch oder zumindest __ Schilf oder Bambus ) machen.

* Der Grobe Kies ist leider schlecht geeignet für gutes Pflanzenwachstum.
   Hoffe deiun Gärtner hat unter den größeren Kieseln auch Sand oder
   zumindest feinen Kies verwendet.

Gruß
TJ


----------



## kristalltom (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo mal wieder,
jetzt haben wir unseren Teich gerade mal so ca. 2 Monate und schon blüht eine Seerose.
Ist heute gegen mittag zum erstenmal aufgegangen.
Ein paar neue Bilder von unserer Sitzbank habe ich euch gleich noch mitgemacht.
Viele Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Tom,

ich weiß, ich bin etwas spät dran... aber das sieht doch schon ganz nett aus.  

Allerdings sind es für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Pflanzen... An Deiner Stelle würde ich da schon nochmal 10 oder 20 nachlegen! 
Jetzt dürfte es sie bei Praktiker und Co. evtl. schon runtergesetzt geben.... Erde abspülen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kolja (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

auf der Suche nach "Mauer" bin ich auf Deine Beiträge gestoßen. Schön ist der Teich geworden. Ich möchte etwas Ähnliches bauen, wie Deinen Wasserfall. 

So wie hier auf Deinem letzten Bild zusehen, möchte ich gerne Bruchsteine aufschichten Höhe ca. 50 cm. siehe auch meine Teichvorstellung:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4778

Irgendwo hattest Du auch die Folienverlegung eingezeichnet. So weit so gut.
Jetzt stellen sich für mich die Fragen:
Wird die Folie nicht hinterspült bei Regen?
Ist zwischen den Steinen irgendein Pflanzsubstrat, damit es auf Dauer zuwachsen kann und wenn ja, wie hast Du verhindert, das es in den Teich gelangt?

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## kristalltom (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Andrea,
das mit dem hinterspülen verstehe ich nicht ganz, da die Folie hinter der Mauer ja genauso in der Erde steckt (Kapillarsperre) wie im flachen Bereich.
Zwischen den Steinen ist kein Substrat. Ich habe aber von oben her __ Bodendecker gepflanzt, die an der Mauer herunterhängen. Auf die schnelle habe ich sie Dir mal in ein altes Bild eingemalt. Ein aktuelles Foto kann ich die Tage mal machen, da sieht man schon, das die Bodendecker nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich bis ins Wasser wachsen. 
Gruß
THomas


----------



## Kolja (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich werde mal versuchen mein Problem aufzuzeichnen, ich denke dann wird mir einiges klarer. 
Geht denn bei dir die Folie bis zur Spitze oder endet sie irgendwo auf halber Höhe?

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## kristalltom (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Andrea,
meine Folie hinter der Natursteinmauer endet fast bündig mit den Steinen.
Auf einem Bild habe ich Dir nochmal aufgezeichnet, wie die Folie genau verlegt ist. Auf den anderen Bildern sind neue Ansichten zu sehen und auch, wie der __ Bodendecker bereits über die Mauer wächst.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kolja (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die ausführliche Schilderung. 
Ich habe mich glaube ich ziemlich verlaufen in Kapillarsperrren, Nährstoffeintrag, Ufergräben etc. Ich könnte es mir also etwas einfacher machen.

Wenn es bei Dir so klappt, könnte ich das in ähnlicher Weise nachbauen. Das erscheint mir gut machbar. Es soll bei mir ja auch nicht so hoch werden und dann könnten die Pflanzen gut von oben darüber wachsen.

Schon wieder etwas weiter


----------



## Aihla (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

dein Teich gefällt mir super gut! Wenn man sich dann noch vorstellt, wie die Pflanzen irgendwann werden ....
Leider müssen wir auf unseren Teich sicher noch lange warten, aber träumen und planen kann man ja mal.
Wo hast du denn den Filter für deinen Teich versteck?? Wir dachten den könnte man vielleicht hinter/ unter den Wasserfall machen. Aber wie stützt man dann den Hügel ab?

Gruß Eva


----------



## kristalltom (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Eva,
Der Druckfilter ist im großen Kreis (fast eingegraben),
die Pumpe ist im kleinen Kreis hinter der Mauer in einer kleinen ausbuchtung versteckt (unter der Steinplatte).
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Aihla (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kristalltom (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte euch mal wieder neue Bilder von unserem aus dem Winterschlaf erwachenden Teich vorstellen.
Kaulquappen haben wir auch jede Menge drinn.
Viele liebe Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## F@B!@N (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

HI,
sehr sehr schöner teich.*will auch haben*

LG fabian


----------



## kristalltom (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte euch mal wieder einige neue Bilder von unserem Teich zeigen.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Tom,
sehr schön, Dein Teich.
Besonders gefällt mir, 
- die Seerose mit ihren zahlreichen Blüten
- die Teichrandbepflanzung auf dem Mäuerchen
- daß Du rot- und grünlaubige Sträucher/Bäume umzu gepflanzt hast

Ich finde, im Teich selbst, könntest Du noch einige Pflanzen gebrauchen


----------



## Casybay (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Tom,
 toll!


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Traumhaft schön!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristalltom (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo, da bin ich mal wieder.

Habe neue Bilder für Euch.
Hat sich wieder einiges getan bei uns am Teich.
Die Pflanzen sind alle größer geworden.

Grüße aus dem Bayerischen Wald.

Thomas


----------



## kristalltom (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Und noch ein paar Bilder mehr...


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Servus Thomas

Sehr, sehr schöner Teich ... 

Gefällt mir ...


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hey Thomas,

eine sehr schöne Anlage ... Gefällt mir gut 

Mandy


----------



## Kolja (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

schön geworden bzw. schön geblieben. Das hast du gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Tom1402 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Hallo Thomas,
gefällt mir sehr gut der Teich, prima auch die Randgestaltung 

Ich selbst sammle gerade reichlich Input, da Teichneuling.

Viel Spass noch mit dem Teich.

LG Tom


----------



## Heike66 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Unser neuer Teich*

Das ist ja ein Traum! Wie sieht dein Teich dieses Jahr aus? 

LG Heike


----------

